# Zombie Rampage at the Netherworld Haunted House!



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out this video sent to us by one of our customers(Specula) and 
The Netherworld Haunted House featuring our silicone Sarge mask. Great job!
Happy Haunting
-SPFXMasks

YouTube - NETHERWORLD Zombie Rampage Cue Line Video


----------

